# The definition of a micro skiff



## falcon (Dec 11, 2006)

You've gota add some beercan botes too

Lowes Ruffneck.


I think a micro skiff is anything that fits in a tiny finger creek.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Stupid question is microskiff both less than 18' AND 30hp? or 18' OR 30hp? A couple listed skiffs are rated for more than 30hp... that's why I ask... FYI I think the HB Glades Skiff, ECC Gladesman, Gheenoe, and a few other in the narrow beam sub 18' would fit the bill. Some of the HB's might not exactly fit the specs. 

My 17T Pathy most certainly does not... =) Though the 15T might???? 15' rated for 40hp Max and many had tiller not side pod steer... what are your thoughts?

Cheers
Jan


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

It can be rated for a 40 but rigged with a 30.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> It can be rated for a 40 but rigged with a 30. A hells bay whipray rigged with a 25 2 stroke is a completly diferent boat then a hells bay whipray with a 40 4 stroke.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd agree with you there! 

So a Pathfinder 15T with a 30 OK, a 15T with a 40 out of the class..... 10-4! ;D

What If I pull 2 spark plugs from my 17T 60 hp... now I'm a 17T with a 20 hp... ;D

Just joking!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Exactly


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

There is no "official" definition as far as this forum is concerned. Everyone is welcome and feel free to enjoy the debate.

My feeling is that there are the microskiffs that define the genre like the Gheenoe NMZ, the Gheenoe Classic and the ECC Gladesman. Then there are some boats that kind of fit the genre. All are welcome.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> If there is any confusion, a Micro skiff is a flats skiff or polling skiff less then 18 feet and 30hp or less(only 30 because of Tom in orl)



Don't make an exception for me. I know I am over powered. If the right deal on a new 25 hp comes along I will step in line. My 30 hp Mariner was a bargin buy. Its 22 years old. I run it cause I could afford it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

What are Mud Minnows? Do they fit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

> > It can be rated for a 40 but rigged with a 30. A hells bay whipray rigged with a 25 2 stroke is a completly diferent boat then a hells bay whipray with a 40 4 stroke.


My Whipray is rated for 30 hp max.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

> What are Mud Minnows? Do they fit?


Mud minnow basically a noe look a like but different.  Yes, they are microskiffs.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

If you can tow it and launch it with a 4cylinder your good. :


L.R.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

If anyone is lookin for A 2-Stroke Tohatsu 25 shortshaft new in the box let me know...I have A line on 3 of them.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> If anyone is lookin for A 2-Stroke Tohatsu 25 shortshaft new in the box let me know...I have A line on 3 of them.



I also have a new one available but without the box.


----------



## FinAddict (Dec 12, 2006)

> If anyone is lookin for A 2-Stroke Tohatsu 25 shortshaft new in the box let me know...I have A line on 3 of them.


Clark, how much?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

*Yall need to check out.... www.momentumboatworks.com That is one cool lookin boat!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

> *Yall need to check out.... www.momentumboatworks.com That is one cool lookin boat!*


Looks Tippy. ;D ;D  OK, someone had to do it 

Was going to post "why not in off topic" but then saw 20 to 40 hp  Wonder how they arrived at the weight.

Clark have you been on one or seen one?

Purdy neat.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

260 LBS on weight, I was about to add it to my list


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> *Yall need to check out.... www.momentumboatworks.com That is one cool lookin boat!*


  
Sweet Boat!    Anybody got any idea how much they cost?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

he gave me a qoute at like 20 I think, and thats rigged with a 25, i will check though


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> he gave me a qoute at like 20 I think, and thats rigged with a 25, i will check though


Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Boat and trailer is $14,900...with 25 about $18K...I havent seen one yet but I thinkin im going on A ride with the owner some time fter Xmas.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> *Yall need to check out.... www.momentumboatworks.com That is one cool lookin boat!*



Man that is a cool looking boat... !


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

That boat sam put on link is nice as can be great lines!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

How about posting specs. on all the microskiffs out there...

I'll start.. ;D

Dawn Patrol 1710
Length: 17'10"
Width: 60"
Weight: 265 lb*
Horsepower: 20-40 hp
Draft: 3"-3.75"

Gladesman
Length: 17’6”
Max Beam: 48”
Weight: 125-220Lbs
Recommended HP: 5-15HP
Draft Based by Weight: 390lbs = 2” / 598lbs = 3”

Glades Skiff (note this is based on the best info I could find. )
Length: 18'
Max Beam: 48”
Weight: 240Lbs
Recommended HP: 25HP

noe folks please post you specs....


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

If a TsG Jack Plate fit it, then its a microskiffs


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I would include aluminium boats too. Particularly if you have tricked it out to suit your fishing needs. Although SKIFF has overtones of being a flats boat, there are plenty of other approaches to catching fish. Aliminium tends to give up some stealth to fiberglass but for oyster bays, small creeks and rocky streams they hold there own.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Merriam-Webster definition of "skiff": Any of various small boats


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

> *Yall need to check out.... www.momentumboatworks.com That is one cool lookin boat!*


ya saw one of these on I-95 in titusville gettin on at 46 and nearly wrecked my jeep drivin one way and gawkin the other. It realy reminded me of the HB Glades Skiff.

My def of a micro is ...

HP - Less than 40
Length - Less than 18' "cause you cant call a gladesman anything but a micro" but most under 17.
Width - less than 5'
Freeboard - Less than 18"
Draft - Less than 8" "as Keven points out correctly a dollar bill is 6" long"
And most of all the boat should be liftable by 2 adults and easily portageable.

AC


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> How about posting specs. on all the microskiffs out there...
> 
> I'll start.. ;D
> 
> ...


Great idea!!!!!!

I will get to work on it when I return from my little business trip.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

GHEENOE SPECIFICATIONS

13ft Hi-Sider

Length.......13ft....0inches
Capacity.........3 people or 412 lbs
Beam.........3ft......8inches
Weight..............approx..110 lbs
Minimum Depth.......15 inches
Max. Depth........21 inches
HP rating......5hp (perfer 9.9 to 15hp)
Draft......3-5 inches
Cost.....$790 basic

15ft 4 inches Hi-Sider

Length......15ft.....4inches
Capacity.........3 people or 675 lbs
Beam..............3ft......8inches
Weight......approx.120lbs
Min. Depth.......15inches
Max Depth........21 inches
HP rating......10hp (perfer 9.9 to 25hp)
Draft.....3-5inches
Cost.....$890 basic


15ft 6 inches Classic

Length......15ft...6 inches
Capacity......3 people or 580 lbs
Beam........4ft.....7 inches
Weight.......approx.190lbs
HP rating.....25hp (perfer 9.9 to 50hp)
Draft........ 3-4 inches
Cost....$1800.00 basic


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Definition of a Microskiff - The NMZ Factor*

It occurred to me while poling around the Banana River NMZ that one way to recognize a true microskiff is the ability to *easily* pull off the motor and drop it in a NMZ. The boat should also pole and paddle long distances equally well.


----------



## thinwater (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Definition of a Microskiff - The NMZ Factor*

I am using this definition of a microskiff for my upcoming build of a mold to make a few. I am thinking around 16' - 17' long, 48" -54" beam and a side height of around 14" with a hull weight of under 300 lbs. with all decks and poling platform in place. Powered by no more than a 15 hp. Nearly a flat bottom for minimal draft. Performance in more than 6" chop will suffer. 

Does this seem to fit?

JIM


----------



## Eeyore (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Definition of a Microskiff - The NMZ Factor*

Tom,
Your description of a microskiff eliminates all gheenoes, like mine, with bolted on 25hp motors. The motor on my DHC is not easily removed and the DHC is too heavy to be manually launched. You are getting far too restrictive as to what is a microskiff.

Eeyore


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Definition of a Microskiff - The NMZ Factor*

Thinwater it sounds like you are hitting the mark. Can not wait to see the finished product.

Hey Eeyore! Good to hear from you. Its been a while. BTW, excellent point.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Definition of a Microskiff - The NMZ Factor*

microskiff=my 86" wide silver king...... ;D


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Definition of a Microskiff - The NMZ Factor*

I'm surprised more people don't rig their boats up to row in the NMZ's. I guess oars take up too much room?

One person could stand up on the platform and be the rowing master while the lowly minion propels the skiff towards the boiling masses of big fish.

Also, it would beat paddling or poling in a brisk breeze. 

Nearly as silent if you have a decent oarsman (oarsperson?).


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Definition of a Microskiff - The NMZ Factor*



> It occurred to me while poling around the Banana River NMZ that one way to recognize a true microskiff is the ability to *easily* pull off the motor and drop it in a NMZ. The boat should also pole and paddle long distances equally well.


IMHO only two boats that I can think of that can do this well.  Yep. I've owned both but I'll let you name them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Definition of a Microskiff - The NMZ Factor*



> I'm surprised more people don't rig their boats up to row in the NMZ's. I guess oars take up too much room?
> 
> One person could stand up on the platform and be the rowing master while the lowly minion propels the skiff towards the boiling masses of big fish.
> 
> ...


Like a float boat used out west? 

I prefer to stand and pole so I can see forward since I never really liked rowing forward. Poling is also less effort for me.


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

Has anybody looked in to sculling or other single oar paddling in the No motor zones? I am so glad we do not have any on this end of Fl. But, then again we do not do much poling here either. I have seen men in the Bahamas that can scoot their boats around faster with a single oar on the back of their super heavy wooden boats.  There are several types of single oar propulsion that look interesting enough to have me thinking of putting an oar lock on the back of my boat to push me along in case I get stuck without power. With words it as simple to describing as "Pivoting the oar on the back of the boat side to side and alternating the incline of the oar to cut through the water so it propels the boat forward." It is simple to move your boat that way but it takes practice to move efficiently. 

Here are a couple neat articles if anybody is interested:

http://www.simplicityboats.com/yulohpage.html

http://www.geocities.com/nelstomlinson/boats/sculls.and.yulohs.html

This will give some neat ideas too:

http://www.simplicityboats.com/yulohpage.html

I’m a bit too spoiled on modern motive power, but it’s always nice to know you have a low tech back up.

Scott


----------

